# Modifier ST - relation to trauma and injury



## sparkles1077 (Mar 6, 2018)

Fellow AAPC Professionals:

I am seeing modifier ST appended to radiology services in the outpatient settings for patients who have had an injury.  This is happening for United Health Care Choice Plus.
Does anyone have any information on whether this is appropriate use of this modifier for this carrier?  Perhaps there is a special incentive for UHC Choice Plus?

Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 7, 2018)

I know that you use it only when the payer states you are to use it for trauma related services, and in some instances it is said that they will reimburse more when the modifier is present.  I have no first hand knowledge of that, it is just what I have read and heard from others.


----------

